# Steering rebuild question



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I just sent my gearbox out to get rebuilt with the 12:1 ratio. I was thinking of replacing the tie rod ends, center link rod and idler arm but am hoping for some advice. I am doing a complete restomod on this '65 and have all new suspension, rear, engine and tranny. Should I just replace these steering components? I am leaning towards yes to this question but would appreciate any advice out there.

If so, should I just go with OEM replacements or is there something better out there? I read or heard somewhere that Moog parts are pretty good but have no personal knowledge of this.

Thanks.


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

I say replace them. Can't go wrong with Moog. Just did the front on my 65 and used a combo of Moog and Perfect Circle. The Perfect Circle ball joints actually had Moog boots and were $10 a piece cheaper from Advance.

Marc


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

might as well at this point-I'm also doing the resto mod thing- and I found these tie rod sleeves from edelbrock they look much nicer than the stock ones


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice. I actually have tie rod sleeves from the Air Ride, so it should look very similar to your setup. I noticed you did not paint your steering components, any particular reason? I have a very similar setup (so far) and was thinking of painting the rods black like the frame. Of course, then the sleeves would stand out that much more. Thoughts?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I just left them natural to give a bit of contrast down there, i still might paint them with por-15 metal mask


----------

